# Το άλογο και τα παράλογα του Καλιγούλα



## nickel (Jul 25, 2009)

Η *καλίγα* (caliga, σαν αυτήν που εκτίθεται στο Γαλλικό Εθνικό Αρχαιολογικό Μουσείο) ήταν το σανδάλι των Ρωμαίων στρατιωτών (αποκεί βγαίνει και το «καλιγώνω», πεταλώνω — και ο τετραπέρατος «καλιγώνει και ψύλλο»). Ο Γάιος Καίσαρ Γερμανικός μεγάλωσε στα στρατόπεδα, ανάμεσα στους λεγεωνάριους του πατέρα του, που του κόλλησαν το παρατσούκλι Caligula (Παπουτσάκη θα τον έλεγαν στην Κρήτη :)). Με αυτό το όνομα έμεινε στην ιστορία ο κατοπινός αυτοκράτορας, ο γνωστός για τα παρανοϊκά καμώματά του.

Ανάμεσα στα διάφορα καμώματα του Καλιγούλα, του κόλλησαν και τη βρόμα ότι έκανε συγκλητικό το άλογό του (τον «ακάθεκτο» Incitatus). Η μοναδική πηγή για το μύθευμα φαίνεται να είναι ο ιστορικός Σουητώνιος, ο οποίος, στους _Βίους των Καισάρων_, γράφει, δύο γενιές μετά τα χρόνια του Καλιγούλα (Suetonius, _De vita Caesarum_, μετάφραση από εδώ):
The day before the Circensian games, he used to send his soldiers to enjoin silence in the neighbourhood, that the repose of his horse Incitatus might not be disturbed. For this favourite animal, besides a marble stable, an ivory manger, purple housings, and a jewelled frontlet, he appointed a house, with a retinue of slaves, and fine furniture, for the reception of such as were invited in the horse’s name to sup with him. *It is even said that he intended to make him consul*. (Στο πρωτότυπο: *consulatum quoque traditur destinasse*)​Ξέρουμε ότι ο Σουητώνιος διάνθιζε τις ιστορίες του με διάφορα παραμυθάκια και ο Καλιγούλας ήταν ένας πρόσφορος στόχος, οπότε πάλι καλά που κάνει κι αυτή την ουδέτερη διατύπωση, «λέγεται ότι το προόριζε για ύπατο» (*consul = ύπατος, senator = συγκλητικός*). Ξέρουμε ότι οι ύπατοι ήταν οι ανώτατοι αξιωματούχοι, πάνω από τους συγκλητικούς, με τους οποίους ο Καλιγούλας βρισκόταν σε διαρκή διαμάχη, οπότε δεν αποκλείεται να έκανε τέτοια σχέδια για το άλογό του, μια και τους ανθρώπους ούτε τους αγαπούσε ούτε τους εμπιστευόταν.

Πολύ αργότερα, ο ακόμα πιο ανακριβής Δίων ο Κάσσιος γράφει: One of the horses, which he named Incitatus, he used to invite to dinner, where he would offer him golden barley and drink his health in wine from golden goblets; he swore by the animal’s life and fortune and even promised to appoint him consul, a promise that he would certainly have carried out if he had lived longer. (Η τελευταία πρόταση πρέπει να διδάσκεται σαν παράδειγμα γραφής ιστορίας προς αποφυγήν.)

Δεν έκανε συγκλητικό το άλογό του ο Καλιγούλας. Λέγεται ότι απειλούσε ότι θα το ανακηρύξει ύπατο — αυτό μόνο μπορούμε να πούμε.


Χτες αλίευσε ο Σαραντάκος μια αριστουργηματική διατύπωση σε αθλητική σελίδα της Ελευθεροτυπίας: *Μόλις [ο Καλιγούλας] κυβέρνησε τη Ρώμη, ονόμασε γερουσιαστή το άλογό του «eqvus».*
Τι να πρωτοθαυμάσεις; Το αναμάσημα του μύθου; Τον συγκλητικό που έγινε γερουσιαστής; Το «μόλις κυβέρνησε»; Ή που μας... διδάσκει ότι το άλογο λέγεται «eqvus» στα λατινικά;


----------



## sapere_aude (Jul 25, 2009)

Ψιλοάσχετο, αλλά αγνοούσα ότι οι λέξεις *equus* και *ίππος* είναι cognates:
ίππος < *ίκκος* _(παράλληλος διαλεκτικός τύπος)_ < ΙΕ *ekwos 
(Ετυμολογικό Λεξικό Klein, ΛΝΕΓ)


----------

